# Узость спинномозгового канала



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2020)

В 2011 году сделали операцию на уровне L4-5. И конечно перегрузка L3-4 и как результат - деформирующий артроз, сузивший канал до данного результата.
На вопрос:
- Что поменяли в жизни после операции?
Ничего не сказала рыбка, Лишь хвостом по воде плеснула И ушла в глубокое море....


----------



## vbl15 (26 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В 2011 году сделали операцию на уровне L4-5. И конечно перегрузка L3-4 и как результат - деформирующий артроз, сузивший канал до данного результата.


Один нюанс, из 100 пациентов со стенозом позвоночного канала только у 1-3 была до этого операция не позвоночнике, а у остальных он просто сузился. Поэтому вопрос перегрузки, при отсутствии фиксации, остается открытым. Тут общий процесс дегенерации суставов, связок, дисков. Это сейчас вторая по частоте причина хирургических вмешательств в Федеральных центрах. И другой момент,  стеноз дает о себе знать, в большинстве случаев, у пациентов 60+, и увеличение таких пациентов характеризует демографическую ситуацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2020)

@vbl15, доктор, Вы как всегда точны, И я акцентирую пациентов на том, что операция не решает все проблемы и что надо менять что-то в жизни, чтобы не попасть в эти 1-2 процента повторных операций на позвоночнике (по разным причинам).
Так как пациенты в большинстве случаев уходят от нас с хорошей динамикой, то они и возвращаются к нам при новых обострениях и через много лет, поэтому так хорошо видно, кто проявляет интерес удержанию ситуации и занимается, а кто - нет.

Для всех. ЛФК решает половину (и больше!) проблем с позвоночником.


----------

